# New member from BC Canada



## cmnorrie1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all!

My husband and I bought our 1989 Pacific Seacraft Crealock 37 almost 2 years ago and since then have been re-fitting and preparing for a 6 month trip from here (Quadra Island, B.C.) to New Zealand via French Polynesia, Cook Islands and Tonga.

If you would like to follow our preparations and,ultimately, our voyage you are most welcome to visit our blog (just google "sv terrwyn" and our blog will be at the top of the list - _The Voyage of Catherine and William_ it will take you right there!).

As you will learn from our introductions on our blog Bill is an experienced bluewater sailor and I, though having learned to sail in my early 20's while in New Zealand and now having a fair bit of experience with foul weather sailing on the interesting waters around Quadra Island, Georgia Strait and Desolation Sound, am relatively new to bluewater cruising. We are really looking forward to our six month voyage through the South Pacific and once we arrive in New Zealand will be looking for a friendly marina in which our precious baby, _S/V Terrwyn_, will live for a few months until we come back for more sailing the next year.

I am looking forward to hearing from some of you (we would love it if you leave a comment on our blog).

Fair winds
Cathy
aka "Catherine and William S/V Terrwyn"


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck

You are in one of the best cruising areas in the world.

Good choice of boat.

Jack


----------



## cmnorrie1 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Ta!*

Thanks Jack!

We love how our boat is so "sea kindly" and, believe me, we have tested her out in all kinds of conditions! Usually when all the other boats are heading into harbour we are heading out! Locals call us "Those Crazy Norries"!

Thanks for your prompt reply 

Cathy


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are looking for rough weather, the 96 hour NOAA forecast for the NE Pacific looks brutal.

Northeast Pacific WX Briefing Package


----------



## cmnorrie1 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Had enough of rough weather...*

Actually the rough and cold weather is kinda wearing on us - hence our voyage to the South Pacific. Warm water here we come 
Cathy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cmnorrie1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Faster


----------



## aokiji (Nov 4, 2010)

im gerade neu in diesem Forum....


----------

